# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Iraku i pasluftes

## Astriti

Këto janë fotografi të mara nga kanali Aljzeera .Shikojini dhe pastaj më thoni nëse kanë arsye Arabët që ta urrejnë Amerikën dhe Politikën e Saj "Paqedashëse".Klikoni ne adresen e më poshtme.

http://www.aljazeera.net/news/arabic/2003/3/3-22-26.htm

----------


## macia_blu

oh c'me bere!
e tmerrshme. Kjo eshte paqja e amerkies se madhe.... ku nuk ka  edhe nja njemije bin laden .... ta hedhin ne ere te teren!

----------


## s0ni

Mer zot ato fotot e fundid ti ncjerrin zorret perjashta.
C'fare tmerrie...

----------


## Astriti

Pershendetje Macja Blu  :e mira/e keqja: os Ki merak per ate pune .Historia na meson se nuk ka ushtri te pathyeshme ,kush e din ndoshta kjo lufte do te jete shkaktare per renien e Amerikes ,ose sepaku sebep per humbjen e prestigjit te saj .Botes do ti hapen syte dhe do ta kuptojne Politiken e saj do e marin vesh se Ajo lufton per interesa dhe jo per paqe .

----------


## Astriti

Vertet ashtu eshte Eliona por keto jane vepra te "paqedashesve " Po kuj ti thuash kete thuaj kush mendon .?
Gjithesesi Zoti vonon por nuk harron thote populli .Edhe Atyre do te iu vije radha .

----------


## Albo

Astrit, hape televizorin sot dhe shiko se si populli irakian ne Bagdat ka dale ne rruge dhe po feston lirine e tyre.

"Dasem pa mish nuk ka", - thote populli shqiptar.

----------


## Enri

Albo i referohesh "mishit" te njeriut (femijeve, grave dhe pleqve te pafajshem domethene)?
Ti duhet ta dish shume mire qe kolpot propagandistike me mediat jane arma me e spikatur e SHBA-ve sidomos mbas luftes se Vietnamit. 
Apo e harruat kaq shpejte Afganistanin, kur shihnim ne televizor se si brohorisnin te shkrete afganeze mbas fitores se aleateve, dhe tani mallkojne diten kur u futen trupat ne Kabul, pasi eshte i vetmi territor qe ndodhet nen komanden e aleateve...

----------


## Orku

Eshte e vertete se irakenet shpetuan nga nje diktature mizore por une dua te di nese ishin apo jo te gatshem ta paguanin kete cmim dhe e dyta a do te instalohet vertet nje demokraci ne Irak apo nje qeveri kukull qe do te sherbeje si fasade per Hallibertonin ???

----------


## Redi

Enri, Afganistani eshte te pakten 500 vjet prapa civilizimit perendimor ne shume aspekte dhe mos mendo qe do te shohesh Kullat Binjake apo Kullen Eifel te ngritura aty brenda 2 viteve.

Prapa nuk eshte vetem ekonomia e Afganistanit, apo e vendeve te tjera si ai, por dhe mentaliteti i njerezve, e shume gjera te tjera.

Eshte nje proces teper i gjate dhe duhen shume vite, durim, mund, para etj per te pare rezultatet pozitive.

----------


## Estella

Cili ishte interesi qe kishe Amerika kur beri nderhyrjen ne Kosove dhe Bosnje? Amerika po humb me shume se sa fiton me kete lufte. A e keni indene se sa biliona dollare jane shpenzuar?


Sigurisht qe do vriten edhe te pafajshem, edhe femije edhe gra, edhe pleq, pa e kani idene se sa te tjere jane liruar nga vuajtjet e pashmangta te regjimit te Sadamit? 
Kudo qe populli Irakian ndodhet mund te shohesh se te gjithe jane ne nje feste te madhe, me konkretisht po te shkoje ne Dearborn, Dirborn Hights, and West Bloomfield, Michigan, USA do to shihje se ata qe vertet kane vuajtur nga ai regjim ishin jashtezakonisht te gezuar per humbjen e tij. ( Ne dy qytete e para te permendura 1 ne cdo 4 banues eshte ARAB) Ne cdo lufte ka humbje jetesh por nuk do te thote kjo qe gjithe populli duhet te jetoje ne varferi dhe nen sundimin e nje "Idioti"!

----------


## Orku

Estella nese flet per interes po te kujtoj se Iraku eshte rezerva e dyte e naftes ne bote...dhe kompania ku zevendesi i Bushi ka qene i punesuar HalliBerton ka filluar tashme te nxjerre nafte nga puset irakene.

Vertet Sadami ka qene nje diktator gjaksor dhe heqja e tij eshte gjithmone dicka pozitive por une dua te di nese kjo lufte u be per irakenet apo per interesa te tjera ???? Nese eshte e bere per interesa te tjera atehere kemi zevendesimin e nje diktature me kolonizim.

----------


## Estella

Une mendoj interesat per nafte jane thjesht pasoja, shkaku i vertete besoj se ka qene regjimi, megjithate keto pune te tilla edhe sikur te ishin te verteta do te ishin teper private, dicka qe populli kurre nuk do te merrte vesh. 

C'fare interesi kishe amerika ne Kosove po ne Bosnje?

----------


## Albo

Enri, SHBA ka 20000 trupa ne Afganistan dhe ka shpenzuar vetem vitin qe kaloi 800 milion $ per rindertimin e Afganistanit. Arsyeja perse Afganistani nuk ka stabilitet eshte shoqeria e prapambetur mesjetare qe mbreteron ne vend dhe mos xhirimi i parave te premtuara per rindertim i vendeve te tjera te G8 si Japoni, Gjermani, Itali, France e Britani.

Amerikanet i kane permbushur premtimet e tyre me se miri, aqsa dhe vete jeta e presidentit Karzai ruhet nga komando amerikane.

----------


## Enri

> _Postuar më parë nga Enri_ 
> *Albo i referohesh "mishit" te njeriut (femijeve, grave dhe pleqve te pafajshem domethene)?
> Ti duhet ta dish shume mire qe kolpot propagandistike me mediat jane arma me e spikatur e SHBA-ve sidomos mbas luftes se Vietnamit. 
> *


Per keto s'pashe dikend te me pergjigjet...

----------


## Albo

> _Postuar më parë nga Enri_ 
> *Albo i referohesh "mishit" te njeriut (femijeve, grave dhe pleqve te pafajshem domethene)?
> Ti duhet ta dish shume mire qe kolpot propagandistike me mediat jane arma me e spikatur e SHBA-ve sidomos mbas luftes se Vietnamit. *


Enri, irakianet e pafajshem vdesin ne vendin e tyre, ushtaret amerikane japin jeten e tyre per lirine e irakianeve. Lufta asnjehere nuk eshte e pranueshme moralisht pikerisht se ka viktima te pafajshme si nga rradhet e humbesve dhe te fitimtareve. Por viktimat e luftes ne Irak nuk jane asgje me viktimat dhe terrorin qe ka ushtruar rregjimi stalinist i Husein ne vite. Vetem 10 vitet e fundit 500 000 irakiane kane vdekur nga uria dhe mungesa e ilaceve, krahas persekutimeve dhe vrasjeve te rregjimit. Keto jane vitet e embargos mbi Irakun, ate embargo qe shume vende qe nuk e preferuan luften deshen ta vazhdonin.

Persa i perket "propagandes amerikane", do te thosha qe po perdor te njejtat standarte qe gjen ne mediat europiane, per ato amerikane. Mediat amerikane jane rrjete gjigande qe transmetojne lajme per nje teleshikues te emancipuar ne liri. Asnjehere mediat amerikane nuk perdorin propoganden si mjet, ato mund te mos transmetojne nje lajm me kerkese te administrates amerikane, por jo te propogandojne lajme te paverteta. Rasti me i fundit per kete ishin imazhet e ushtareve te vrare e kapur rob ne Irak ku Al Jazeera i shfaqi, por mediat amerikane nxorren vetem disa foto dhe i bene te qarte publikut qe imazhet ishin shume jo-humane dhe kane vendosur te mos i shfaqin.

Mund te akuzosh qeverine amerikane per propogande, por jo mediat amerikane. Cdo qeveri ne lufte perdor cdo mjet propogandistik per te mbrojtur pozitat e saj dhe per te ndryshuar kahun e opinionit publik.

----------


## Pedro

*Ky eshte zoti Bush* 
_Te kihet parasysh: Te lexohet me intonacionin e Teatrit te kukullave_ 

                      Ky eshte zoti Bush.  Duket shume burre i mire. Por nuk eshte i tille. Eshte vrases ne mase. I duhet te jete i tille. Sepse zoti Bush eshte nga Teksas dhe ka qene atje Guvernator. Dhe kur ne Teksas vritet dikush, varet zezaku me i mire. Kaq e thjeshte eshte kjo. Keto gjera natyrisht qe zoti Bush nuk i ben vete, per keto gjera ai ka njerezit e tij. Ai ka gjykates dhe juri qe denojne zezakun. Edhe doktora, te cilet i bejne nje gjilpere me helm zezakut. Paster fare, gjithashtu nuk ka nevoje per peme. Ne Teksas nuk ka peme fare. Por s´ka gje, aty ka puse nafte. 
Zoti Bush eshte tani President i Amerikes. Ne eshte i zgjedhur, kete s´e di akoma njeri, pasi akoma nuk jane numeruar votat. Por pune e madhe. Zoti Bush ka njerezit e vet per kete pune. Ne Gjykaten e Larte. Ata i ka vendosur i jati. Dhe ata vendosin per kete gje. Prandaj eshte zoti Bush tani President i Amerikes dhe banon ne Washington. 
Por ne Washington zoti Bush merzitet shume, sepse ne Washington nuk lejohet varja e zezakeve. Por s´ka gje. Zoti Bush hedh ca bomba mbi Sadamin. Kete gje e ka bere edhe i jati, kur merzitej. Ne pergjithesi zoti Bush ben te njejtat gjera qe ka bere i jati, vetem se me keq. 
Dhe si vazhdon me tutje me zotin Bush do e mesojme pjesen tjeter.

----------


## Pedro

*Zoti bush dhe zoti Bin Laden* 
      Ky ketu eshte zoti_... God bless America..._  Bush. Duket shume i inatosur. Dhe me te vertete qe eshte i tille, sepse zoti Bin Laden i ka rrezuar dy kullat qe ishin binjake. Kjo s´ishte aspak e kendshme, sepse aty kishte edhe njerez brenda. Prandaj tani zoti Bush ben lufte kunder zotit Bin Laden. Ngaqe zoti Bush nuk eshte ndonje mendjendritur, flet tani budallalleqe. Keshtu p.sh. ai flet mbi Kryqezata ose Lufte E mira ndaj te Keqes ose pllakata nga Teksas, ku shkruhet qe i duan  te vdekur qe te gjithe te pafete dhe sa me shpejt. Kjo ishte teksti i zotit Bin Laden. Por pune e madhe, sepse sido qe te jete zoti Bush lexon ato qe i shkruajne dhe i vejne perpara edhe ndodh ndonjehere qe te nderrohen letrat. 
Tani per tani hedh zoti Bush ca bomba mbi Afganistan. Por pune e madhe, sepse atje eshte qe eshte cdo gje e shkaterruar, sepse Afganistani ka 30 vjet qe eshte ne lufte.
Ne Afganistan qeverisnin Talibanet. Quhen ne shqip Nxenesit, por s´eshte e thene te jene te tille. Talibanet nuk dine as te shkruajne dhe as te lexojne. Por s´eshte ndonje gje e madhe, sepse ata i kane djegur te gjithe librat, pervec Kuranit, por edhe ate ata e kane mesuar permendesh. Pervec te tjerash ne Afganistan nuk ka me as televizor, as radio dhe as instrumenta muzikore. Pra s´eshte cudi qe zotit Bush nuk i pelqen muzika e Talibaneve.

----------


## Pedro

Ky eshte zoti _...Allah hu akbar..._ bin Laden. Ai ka lidhur tashme nje fasho rreth kokes. Per rastin mos i bjere ndonje gje ne koke. Por me kot e ka, sepse zoti Bin Laden flet sikur i ka rene ndonje gje ne koke. Zoti Bin Laden ka nje mjekerr te madhe, sepse ne Afganistan nuk ka as makina rroje.  Por edhe sikur te kishte, ai nuk mund te rruhet dot, sepse zoti Bush ka prere korrentin.

Por s´ka gje, sepse edhe kete gje zoti Bin Laden e ka llogaritur. Sepse zoti Bin Laden i njeh shume mire amerikanet. Fundja ata i kane mesuar shume gjera. Me perpara ai ishte ne rregull sepse luftonte kunder Russkij. Russkij ishin atehere Te Keqinjte. Tani jane Te miret dhe zoti Bin Laden eshte I Keq. Por per zotin Bin Laden eshte pune e madhe. Per ate eshte zoti Bush I Keqi. 
Dhe cili eshte I Keqi ne luften tjeter do e mesojme rradhes tjeter.
Mirupafshim ne takimin tjeter!

----------


## Pedro

*Zoti Sharon dhe zoti Arafat* 
       Ky ne mes eshte zoti Sharon. Duket si mafiozo. Nuk eshte i tille. Eshte buldozer. Zoti Sharon ben pete dhe sheshon cdo gje qe i del perpara: zotin Arafat, Gazen, Ramallah, Procesin e Paqes dhe kampin e Xheninit. Aty jane gjoja terroristet. Keta jane Te Keqinj qe lidhin bomba ne brez dhe hedhin ne ere diskoteka ne Israel. Kjo s´i pelqen aspak zotit Sharon, megjithese atij nuk i pelqen fare muzika e diskotekes.
Ky eshte zoti Arafat. Duket si nje plak 68 vjecar me  shami ne koke. Nuk eshte i tille. Eshte terrorist. Por pune e madhe, zoti Sharon eshte kriminel lufte. Para 20 vjetesh ka vrare ne Liban me mijera civile palestineze. Por atij nuk i vjen keq, keq i vjen qe zoti Arafat nuk ishte nder ta. Sepse zoti Sharon vajti ne Liban vetem per te zhdukur zotin Arafat. Zoti Arafat filloi atje nje lufte civile te majme, kur mbreti i Jordanise e nxorri perjashta.
 	Zoti Sharon eshte tani i merzitur sepse po e shajne nazist. Por ai eshte cifut, dmth viktime e nazisteve dhe ka fituar Te Drejten te shaje nazist qe te gjithe ata qe kritikojne Israelin, pavaresisht qe keta naziste po luftojne kunder terrorizmit. Fundja edhe themeluesi i shtetit te Israelit terrorist ishte.
Zoti Arafat don te jete themelues shteti. I Palestines. Fundja e mbajne izraelitet Palestinen per 35 vjet te pushtuar. Dhe meqe ai nuk ka mesuar gje tjeter, po e provon me terror. Pastaj a nuk quhet Luftetar lirie ai qe lufton per nje ceshtje te drejte? Dhe cfare eshte e drejte eshte e shkruar ne Thora per cifutet dhe ne Kuran per palestinezet. Atje eshte edhe e shkruar qe duhet ti bien kokes se njeri tjetrit, sepse keshtu e kane bere perhere.
Keshtu atehere cdo gje ne rregull. Per budallalleqet e tjera qe po ndodhin ne bote do te mesoni rradhes tjeter.

----------


## Pedro

zoti Arafat

----------

